# any known probs with calcium?



## kvj1 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi,I've just started taking calcium to see if it helps my IBS-D. The label on the bottle says to 'take as recommended by your doctor'. I'm starting with half a tablet, twice a day at mealtimes. However, I am trying to get pregnant at the moment (taking folic acid also) - is there any reason why I should not take calcium supplements just now, or if i do get pregnant?thanks for any advice!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It is usually recommended that you do take calcium during a pregnancy so there should be no problem but you can ask your doctor.Linda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

from www.drugchecker.com


> quote:Calcium is transported across the human placenta. The human fetus is entirely dependent on its mother for the supply of nutrients--including calcium--and oxygen and removal of waste products. Fetal accumulation of calcium occurs mainly during the third trimester. By the end of normal human pregnancy the fetus acquires approximately 28 grams of calcium and 16 grams of phosphorus for skeletal development. The recommended daily calcium supplementation for a pregnant woman averages 1,200 mg (compared to 800 mg/day in the nonpregnant adult), with an additional 250 to 300 mg/day recommended during the last trimester. One quart of milk contains approximately 1,200 mg of calcium; women who do not consume milk or milk products may require calcium supplementation.


You can overdo calcium and cause problems. The recommended maximum is 2000 mgs a day. This is BOTH from supplements and diet.The 28 grams of calcium the baby needs will either come from what you eat or from your own bones.K.


----------



## kvj1 (Oct 12, 2001)

thanks for your replies! I don't drink milk, and having had a quick look at my diet, i probably dont get any other major sources of calcium. I'm taking 1 or two half tablets (600mg tablets) each day, so I'm getting at maximum extra 600mg to my normal diet. So I thinkn that looks ok. I'll be checking with my doc when i go next week though.thanks for the thoughts!kate


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

You may refer to this link for more info about Calcium Carbonate for diarrhea. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=6&t=000012&p=


----------

